# Epson Drucker - grosses Problem



## amdfreak (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

Ich (oder eher mein Epson Stylus DX7400 Drucker) hab folgendes Problem :

Wenn ich etwas mit dem oben genannten Ducker drucken will, kommen statt dem gewünschten Text immer so grässliche farbige Streifen vor. Ich hab schon gegoogelt und herausgefunden, dass wohl irendwo ein bisschen Tinte getrocknet ist und jetzt das ganze blockiert (was auch sein könnte, da ich das Teil 8 Wochen lang nicht benutzt hatte).

Habt ihr eine Ahnung, wo genau der defekt liegen könnte und wie cih ihn beheben kann ? (ich hab auch schon alle Reinigungsfunktionen der Epson-Software versucht, sie haben aber nichts gebracht )


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2010)

Hier les das Druckkopfreinigung.


----------



## amdfreak (19. Dezember 2010)

OK Danke Conner werd ich gleich ausprobieren


----------



## amdintel (20. Dezember 2010)

wenn grässliche farbige Streifen  kommen: 
ist aber der Kopf nicht  unbedingt verreckt 
das hat u.a eine andere Ursache , der Absteif  Behälter im Drucker und die Absteif Filz  im Drucker   ist voll und verklebt , das passiert wenn man zu viele Selbst Reinigungen oder den PC sehr oft Neu bootet,  wo der Drucker immer erst  mal Tinte durch pumpt , irgendwann ist das denn mal voll und verklebt
 (Abhilfe Stecker ziehn vom Drucker wenn man den nicht braucht, wenn der Drucker auch wenn der aus ist und beim booten des PCs irgendwie kurz an geht, es  wird  teure Tinte verbraucht obwohl man nicht druckt diese landet dann im Absteif Behälter ).

Absteif  Behälter im Drucker und die Absteif Filz  im Drucker   reinigen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2010)

> oder den PC sehr oft Neu bootet, wo der Drucker immer erst mal Tinte durch pumpt



Also ich weiß nicht was du für einen Drucker hast, aber meiner (Canon iP3300) wird nicht bei jedem Neustart des PC auf Funktion überprüft (das meintest du doch mit "durch pumpt"). 
Der Drucker startet erst wenn er einen Druckauftrag bekommt und führt dann deine beschrieben Tätigkeiten aus. 

Bei einigen Druckern wird der Druckvorgang sogar erst gar nicht gestartet, wenn der Abstreifbehälter voll sein sollte. (kenne ich besonders von Canon)
Das Öffnen des Druckers, meistens notwendig um überhaupt an den Abstreifbehälter zu kommen, ist während der Garantiezeit sogar eine schlechte Idee. (Garantieverfall)

@ amdfreak

Der Hinweis von amdintel ist aber dennnoch möglich (da wir ja nicht wissen wie lange der Drucker schon in deinem Besitz ist), nur bei normaler Nutzung (beim dir ist die Nutzung wohl eher selten  ) habe ich es noch nie geschafft diesen Abstreifbehälter innerhalb der Garantiezeit zum überlaufen zu bringen.


----------



## amdintel (21. Dezember 2010)

ich kenne den Drucker nicht, bei den meisten Tinter Druckern ist es aber so wie ich es beschrieben habe .





> Das Öffnen des Druckers, meistens notwendig um überhaupt an den Abstreifbehälter zu kommen, ist während der Garantiezeit sogar eine schlechte Idee. (Garantieverfall)



bei meinem Z12 ca. 10 Jahre alt und läuft immer noch *g* schiebt man im ausgeschalteten  Zustand den Druckkopf vorsichtig von rechts nach links und  kommt 
sehr gut  an den Abstreich Behälter und Filz, ohne das du den Ducker öffnen mußt .
der Filz  war auch mal zu und verklebt .


----------



## Gast XXXX (21. Dezember 2010)

Naja von einem 10 Jahre alten Drucker (der damals eher billig als gut war) auf heutige Technik zu schließen, ist wohl mehr als fraglich. Gerade der Z12 wurde ist als Tintenverschwender verschrien (hatte den selber und die Druckqualität ist mehr als schlecht), denn heutzutage gibts halt mehr Sparoptionen der Hersteller als vor 10 Jahren. Aber auch da habe ich es nie geschafft den Abstreifbehälter bis Ultimo zu befüllen. (lag wohl auch an der kurzen Einsatzzeit von zwei Jahren)


----------



## amdfreak (23. Dezember 2010)

Bei meinem hat's einfach so natürlich nicht geklappt ; ich habs nicht mal geschafft, das ganze auszubauen (bei Epson werden Schrauben anscheinend immer so gut wie möglich versteckt, und dann noch in einen 5 cm langen und 2mm breiten Schacht gesteckt).
Fazit : wird wohl ein 30€-Lexmark-Drucker 
und ja, ich weiss, worauf ich mich da einlasse.........


----------



## amdintel (23. Dezember 2010)

zwar nicht besonders schnell für privat Gebrauch völlig ausreichend der Lexmark Drucker hatte ich Mitte 2000 im Supermarkt für 99 DM gekauft  und läuft heute immer noch bestens nie Probleme mit , der geht auch mit Win 7 64 
für Fotos geht der auch noch gut will auch keinen anderen Drucker mehr als diesen


----------



## Adsentle (8. Juli 2016)

Ich habe auch in etwas so ein Problem und bin hier auf die Seite gestoßen. Habe lange im Netz gesucht. 
kann es sein das es was mit der Elektronik am Druckkopf zu tun hat.

Es kann aber auch sein, das ich mir durch schlechte Qualität der Druckerpatrone mir meinen Drucker zerstossen habe.
Im folgendem Beitrag habe ich nämlich gelesen, das alternative Patronen den Drucker kaputt machen können.

Was Sie uber Druckerpatronen wissen sollten..

Ich werde mir jetzt nen neuen Drucker kaufen und dann nur noch originale Druckerpatronen verwenden.

VG


----------

